# World Dairy Expo is on



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 1, 2008)

World Dairy Expo is held in Madison, WI. They have dairy cattle from all over the world. They also do forage contests.

Here  is the link to their web-site so you can check winners, etc. 

They showcase a different breed every year. This year it is Ayrshire. The top cow they are showcasing for this year is Marigold from Auburndale, WI. She is owned by John Offer. They will get their reward tonight.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 1, 2008)

have you been to the expo yet this year.i know id get lost at the expo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 1, 2008)

No we don't go. DH has to work and it's 2 hours away.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 1, 2008)

yall sound like me.all i did when we had the dairy was work.i know a guy that has a 350 cow dairy.an he wont hardly ever go into the barn.lets his hands do all the milking.heck id go to the barn several times a day if i was him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 1, 2008)

Me too. My old boss didn't go and check on things the nights I worked. One time I asked if he had been there (it was a split farm) and he said no, he knew I would handle things to the best of my ability or call in help. I told him he should check! That night there had been a problem. I had done a temp. fix on it and he needed to go and do something more permanant. 

We do go and do things but, it has to be on a weekend and we have to be back for chores. We've been to the zoo in Madison so it's possible but, I have a feeling the few hours we would have wouldn't make a dent in World Dairy Expo.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 1, 2008)

am i right in saying that you dont have a releif milker so you can take an evening off.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 1, 2008)

You got it! They all want the whole milk check for a weekend of milking. There are other bills to pay too!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 1, 2008)

the most we ever payed for a releif milker was $40 a day.$20 a milking.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 1, 2008)

I wish!  It's not like it was 20+ years ago when I was growing up and you could get the neighbors teenagers to milk and do chores. They all have steady jobs now and are unavailable.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 1, 2008)

plus kids an young growups dont want to milk cows.they want tobe running round having fun.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 3, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> plus kids an young growups dont want to milk cows.they want tobe running round having fun.


Most kids today wouldn't have the first clue what to do with those four inflations. Hand milking a single cow, most wouldn't last 2 minutes without their hands cramping for days.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 3, 2008)

we used releif milkers for years.an i would rarely leave them in the barn by theirselves.an they knew id be in an out of the barn till they was done milking.


----------

